# Atlanta, GA & Anderson, SC



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

I am heading up to Atlanta this week and could bring UE offpsring reticluted Fants for $125 each (subadults), and possibly a 1.2 trio of proven San Lorenzo Sylvaticus for $1K. I also have a couple of Borbonica day geckos for $125 each, over 4 months old and few guimbeaui, $ depends on age. If anyone is interested let me know, I will be driving up on Wednesday and staying in Marietta wed night and then on to Anderson, SC for Thursday night.


----------

